# my * MAC * collection



## syannaa (Aug 29, 2007)

here is my mac collection 
I 'm *mac addicted* since january 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








powder :



MSF :



BLUSH :



PIGMENTS : 
 copperclast , cocomotion , jardin aires , tan , blue brown , mauvement , copperized



 golden olive , jewelmarine , goldenaire , kitshmas , golden lemon , vanilla



SAMPLES :






PALETTES :












QUAD / REFILL



EYESHADOWS :






MINERALIZE : 



F/L :



LIQUID LAST LINER :
visionaire , classic cream , molten sol , aqualine



GLITTER LINER :
spunsilver , oxydate , saucepot



LIPSTICKS :






GLOSS :
 malibu barbie , petal pusher , flash of flesh , morning glory , ciao manhattan , nymphette , luminary , prrr , c-thru , lightswitch , synched up , cultured , wonderstruck , instant gold



LIPGELEE : 



PAINT : 




PALETTE delights trend :



KHOL / shadestick :
bountiful brown , costa riche , smolder , lucky jade



OTHERS :
 hi lily hi lo , LASHES



BRUSHES :


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice Collection!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 29, 2007)

Beautiful collection babe.


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2007)

love it!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 29, 2007)

awesome!! i love it!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Chastity (Aug 29, 2007)

Good collection!  Especially since just January :]


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2007)

a very nice collection


----------



## n_c (Aug 29, 2007)

U've got a very nice collection


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

Great collection. I love your collection of MSF's.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 10, 2007)

you have such a lovely assortment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you for all the detailed labels!


----------

